# Lake Weiss



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its looking like I'm going to get to join a friend to head to Lake Weiss for a week or so from the 19th - 26th.
We'll be joining his daughter and son-in-law who live on the lake.

I'm looking for info. on lure colors?

Thinking of taking: jigs, Big Joshy's, tubes, Beetlespins, Roadrunners, Cicadas, Willow spoons ??


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those lures should work, Jim! I think I saw a crappie show on tv a while back from that location. Some big craps "spider rigging"! Good luck!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks C.J., I expect they will.

I'm hoping some guys who've fished Weiss will post here with some tips?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Here a link to the jiffy jigs I was telling you about the other day.

http://www.jiffyjigs.com/products/

Those jigs with the rubber body and marabou tails were always popular down at Weiss back when we used to go. All the baits shops used to carry them.
Popular colors were triple blue and bubble gum/pink. Usually someone will tell you what's been hot.

Here's a tip I forgot to mention to you.
A lot of these southern lakes allow people to sink brush. Also a lot of these southern lake have a ton of dock in them. If you see a dock and the dock has rod holders on them there will more than likely be some kind of sunken brush out in front of those rod holders. eg: rod holders are on right side of dock, probably some sunken brush on the right side of the dock too. This hold true on Ky Lake also.

I'm going to be down there from the 25th to the 29th.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the link John, I'll check them out. They sound promising.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

That was the ticket when we went down.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

kycreek, when did you go down?
What color combo worked for you? I'm looking for a starting point.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Truth is it's been several years since we went down. I didn't mean to imply it was lately. But the Jiffy jigs were what everybody was using. The colors we had the most luck with were a 2 tone blue and a blue/chartreuse combo. We stayed at Bay Springs & fished that area up to Yellow creek. Good luck ....


----------



## brad4931 (Feb 23, 2018)

I'd like to try it sometime.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

ruffhunter said:


>


Richard Gene the Fishing Machine!!!!! This guy's awesome!!!

Go fishing when you can........ 'cause it's goooooooood fer ya!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

was there one time ,looking at a MH was right next to a big paddle wheeler, guy said the lake was full of stumps, but huge crappie.


----------

